# Kato Kobo With TCS DCC Installed SF Warbonnet



## RailroadHobbit (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey all!
Got this train in an estate sale lot and really don’t know what I have. I can’t find the specific model number anywhere, and it seems to be either modified or a special version of the base model. Anyone know what this thing might be worth, or if it’s collectible?
Thanks!


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

The basic stock number says it was the F3B used on the El Capitan train model from Kato.

Some of the old stock numbers are on links on their locomotive pages marked as for reference only. This is the list for that series: http://www.katousa.com/N/F3/pastmodels.html


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The F3A obviously is DCC powered.
The F3B appears to be a dummy and is
simple a car pulled by the F3A.

Don


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

DonR said:


> The F3A obviously is DCC powered.
> The F3B appears to be a dummy and is
> simple a car pulled by the F3A.
> 
> Don


If you look at pic #4 up in the left hand side the end of the case says the F3B is powered and DCC equipped. So both have DCC. And both have the dash 1 on the end of the number. Some sort of show models??


----------



## RailroadHobbit (Nov 11, 2021)

bewhole said:


> If you look at pic #4 up in the left hand side the end of the case says the F3B is powered and DCC equipped. So both have DCC. And both have the dash 1 on the end of the number. Some sort of show models??


I’ll be honest I’m not familiar with the technical terminology at all. Is DCC a good thing in terms of value? Also, the Kobo thing is throwing me off. There’s an additional sticker on the back I’m not seeing on any other boxes. Is this any help in determining what makes it different from the base models?
Also, what are show models? Would that be good or bad for the value? I’ll freely admit our ultimate goal is to sell all these and we have a TON.


----------



## RailroadHobbit (Nov 11, 2021)

Also for clarification, the original box says it’s the F3B but the additional labeling indicates it’s the F3A? Not sure why exactly. All the pictures are of the same box/train. Also don’t know what the whole Kobo thing is about.

Edit: no I’m wrong that box that says F3B was another train my wife sent me a picture of on accident! It’s the F3A!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

OOOPS

Missed that little black label...was going by the box end label.

Yes, a pair like you have equipped with DCC (Digital Command Control)
is more valuable than a simple DC set. Both of your units have
a digital decoder in them. With DCC, one pair of wires
to the track from a DCC controller carries power and digital information that enables
the operator to control 3, 4 or more locos, individually, while running at the
same time. A DCC system layout is much easier to wire and 
much easier to operate so modelers are willing to pay a little
more for it. 

I don't keep up with the 'going' price of privately held locos on 
the market, but many of our members do...and some may be
interested in buying what you have if you don't plan on
operating them.

Don


----------



## RailroadHobbit (Nov 11, 2021)

DonR said:


> OOOPS
> 
> Missed that little black label...was going by the box end label.
> 
> ...


Appreciate it! I figured out through research that Kabo is Kato’s personal modification workshop, so that’s cool. What does the TCS thing mean? I tried to read about it but I’m not sure I have it right. Is it essentially a higher end DCC unit from a specialized company?


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Looks like the Kobo shop did the DCC install on the locos. Kato only produces their trains with straight DC, as far as I know (at least they used to). But they do seem to make their locos very decoder ready. TCS (Train Control Systems) is a quality decoder manufacturer, and the brand that Kobo installed in these units.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

RRHobbit

Just a word to let you know that one of the good things about
DCC is that all manuaacturers must adhere to NMRA standards that
assure that their devices are fully compatible with those of other makes.
Some makes, do tho, add some features others may not have, but
even so, they will still work under the standards. So your KOB
TCS locos will run just fine on any N Scale DCC layout.

Most members have favorite brands and some don't have much
faith in other brands. They'll always chime in to let you know
their pets and those they have not found favorable.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

RailroadHobbit said:


> View attachment 570656
> 
> View attachment 570658
> 
> ...


Since you're a "mercenary", (planning on selling the locomotives rather than a model railroader, planning on using them,) here's some price information. The base unit, without the DCC decoder in it, retails new for about $85. E-bay price would be about 1/2 that amount. The DCC decoder probably adds about $50 to the retail price. This is a very nice locomotive, but not "collectable" in the sense that so many asking that same question here usually mean. No, it is not an antique, and no, it is not worth a small fortune. 99.9% of all the model trains in the world fall into this "its just model train category." Only a very few, very old, trains have any serious collector value.

Traction Fan


----------



## RailroadHobbit (Nov 11, 2021)

traction fan said:


> Since you're a "mercenary", (planning on selling the locomotives rather than a model railroader, planning on using them,) here's some price information. The base unit, without the DCC decoder in it, retails new for about $85. E-bay price would be about 1/2 that amount. The DCC decoder probably adds about $50 to the retail price. This is a very nice locomotive, but not "collectable" in the sense that so many asking that same question here usually mean. No, it is not an antique, and no, it is not worth a small fortune. 99.9% of all the model trains in the world fall into this "its just model train category." Only a very few, very old, trains have any serious collector value.
> 
> Traction Fan


Appreciate the insight!
Yeah, I’m not going into it thinking it’s my retirement fund lol. We’ve managed to sell a few similar Kato models for the 100-200 dollar range so far. We have around 30 of them so we’re just trying to make sure we aren’t over or under asking on the price. After that we’re moving on to some brand called Roco we have a bunch of, then some Trix and Atlas models.


----------

